# Yours Truely



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 14, 2006)

Not the best picture, but thought it was worth sharing since it shows why Schomburgkias are not windowsill orchids. I stand 5' 11", and this spike still has another foot at least to grow. This photo was taken at my good friend and orchid mentors house, and is unfortunately not my plant. We're not positive of the ID since the last time it was in spike it was damaged half way down and died. But from the look of the plant I would wager it is Schomburgkia tibicinis. I'll update when it is in bloom.







Jon
________
Fordsons f.c. history


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, that is crazy! I can't wait to see the flowers.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 14, 2006)

That's awesome! How many flowers do these things put out?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 15, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> That's awesome! How many flowers do these things put out?



You took the words out of my mouth...really awesome


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2006)

two, each of which is about the size of a dime...
no, i'm just kidding.
i don't know how many flowers, but i do know their inflorescenses get really long.


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> two, each of which is about the size of a dime...



LOL!! That would be amusing!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 15, 2006)

They make a cluster of flowers on the end of the spike and continue to bloom sequentially for a while. Usually it will have about 5 or more flowers open at once and as the lower ones fall, the newer ones open.

The flowers are what I would call "average" sized for a Cattleya...not small like Sophronitis and not huge like the big floofy hybrids. The lip is neat looking though.

Jon
________
Oregon medical marijuana dispensary


----------



## bwester (Jun 15, 2006)

I wanna see the rest of the plant


----------

